# Kindle Horror Story/Amazing Amazon Customer Service Story



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

So, today, I picked up my Kindle, woke it up from sleep mode, only to find the entire top right corner of the screen had frozen, and thin lines across the screen were frozen as well. (ie, the top right corner still showed my sceensaver, everywhere else showed the home screen) I nearly died. How could this happen to me? I had taken such good care of my Kindle, there was no way it was user error. I could hardly breathe. The people around me thought I was crazy.

Anyway, I got home and immediately called customer service. Once I explained everything to the guy, he immediately started to get me set up with a new Kindle. I internally lol'ed when he said, "I'm sorry, but I have to ask you, did you drop it or anything?" It seemed so off hand and like he had just merely forgotten to ask such a trivial question. Then the guy apologized to me, because he said they usually overnight replacement Kindles, but since there are literally zero in the warehouse, he couldn't send me one right then. Amazon is expecting a shipment of Kindles in about a week, he promised mine would be the first one out of the warehouse.

All in all, the pain of having a broken Kindle was assuaged by Amazon's amazing customer service. Now I guess I have to pick up my few remaining DTBs I put by the wayside when my Kindle arrived. I cannot believe I am back in the "Waiting for My Kindle to Arrive" category. Ack!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee!

That's awful that you are Kindleless right now...but glad that you found the Customer Service to be good, we hear consistently good stuff.  Love dealing with a company that knows how to treat customers!

Hang out here with us, we'll help pass the time!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kimblee, how long did you have your Kindle? As I recall, you received it not that long ago but with so many new Kindlers here, I am getting names mixed up (sorry, everyone!).

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your sick Kindle, Kimblee! Hopefully the wait for a replacement won't be too long.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Kimblee, how long did you have your Kindle? As I recall, you received it not that long ago but with so many new Kindlers here, I am getting names mixed up (sorry, everyone!).
> 
> L


I've had it for about two weeks now, and it's worked flawlessly up until now. (No worries about names getting mixed up...I'm relatively new here too!)

I also forgot to tell you guys about how after all the details were through, I said "Thanks so much, I don't think I could live without my Kindle." and the guy was like, "You've had it for two weeks and you're that attached already?" and I was like "Uh, YEAH." He laughed a little. lol.....


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, don't you. Kimblee that when something like this happens the (electronic) soul of your original Kindle somehow reincarnates in your new one.  The same friend and companion will be inside your new Kindle waiting to share many hours of happy reading with you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Yep, you got yours about the same time I got mine.  I hope I don't have to go through that.  I'd be begging for a refurb or anything just send it and send it now!!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

cush said:


> You know, don't you. Kimblee that when something like this happens the (electronic) soul of your original Kindle somehow reincarnates in your new one. The same friend and companion will be inside your new Kindle waiting to share many hours of happy reading with you.


I had no doubt. I was thinking more along the lines of twin brother than reincarnated soul, but I think I like your idea better....



Vampyre said:


> Yep, you got yours about the same time I got mine. I hope I don't have to go through that. I'd be begging for a refurb or anything just send it and send it now!!


They were out of refurbs too. I asked.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

They need to make plushie Kindle bears to hold over the people that lose theirs.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> They need to make plushie Kindle bears to hold over the people that lose theirs.


I can still hug my current Kindle. It's not quite as comforting as a Kindle bear, perhaps, but it'll do.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh no, so sorry Kimblee that you have to wait again. But I have to say I am mighty impressed with Amazon customer service. Every story I have read so far, they  have always come through for the customer right away. I think its worth the money to have such a company standing behind the product. Try that with something else out there.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Oh no, so sorry Kimblee that you have to wait again. But I have to say I am mighty impressed with Amazon customer service. Every story I have read so far, they have always come through for the customer right away. I think its worth the money to have such a company standing behind the product. Try that with something else out there.


coughcoughApplecoughcough


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They just tell you to buy a new one right?   Thats the cool ipoddie thing to do I guess.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Aw, sorry to hear that Kimblee but I'm glad that Customer Service was nice and accommodating. Hopefully it'll arrive soon *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> They need to make plushie Kindle bears to hold over the people that lose theirs.


New word for the vocab thread: Kindle Koala....what you hug when your Kindle is indisposed or for whatever reason, not in your possession.

L


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> New word for the vocab thread: Kindle Koala....what you hug when your Kindle is indisposed or for whatever reason, not in your possession.
> 
> L


All this talk about Kindle Koalas makes me really want one to hug.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindleless - oh the pain, the pain. I hope you will be able to give him/her a proper burial, complete with a lifetimes supply of ebooks in memory. 

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Kindleless - oh the pain, the pain.
> Steve


Danger Will Robinson!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> Then the guy apologized to me, because he said they usually overnight replacement Kindles, but since there are literally zero in the warehouse, he couldn't send me one right then. Amazon is expecting a shipment of Kindles in about a week, he promised mine would be the first one out of the warehouse.


Now there's another bit of good news for all the Kindlewaiters. More Kindles in a week. Everybody start watching for a "shipping soon" notice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Now there's another bit of good news for all the Kindlewaiters. More Kindles in a week. Everybody start watching for a "shipping soon" notice.


Yes yes, sorry about your loss but look! _*NEW KINDLES IN A WEEK!!!*_


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

That really bites Kimblee. Makes me appreciate getting a refurb this week that much more if they don't have any of those left either. Maybe we should find some Kindle Koalas to add to our Kindleboards gear/accessories.

Lynn L.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Now there's another bit of good news for all the Kindlewaiters. More Kindles in a week. Everybody start watching for a "shipping soon" notice.


Not necessarily. They may all be spoken for by people like the original poster who broke theirs and got to cut to the front of the line, so people shouldn't get their hopes up too high. I really do hope as many people as possible get their Kindles by Christmas though!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My sympathies go out to you Kimblee.  I really hope you are getting through this rough time alright.  Hang in there, it will get better soon (like in a week when they send you a new one!)

May everyone's Kindles stay safe and healthy (especially my Anabel who is about the same age as Kimblee's)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

> May everyone's Kindles stay safe and healthy (especially my Anabel who is about the same age as Kimblee's)


Why do I get a picture of a small Kindle sitting in an egg like box looking up and saying in it's little chirpy voice,"Mama?"

Kinda like this


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I really hope as many people's get their Kindles too... I actually feel guilty that mine is getting sent to the front of the line, since I know how terribly awful the wait is. Sorry everybody.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

cush said:


> You know, don't you. Kimblee that when something like this happens the (electronic) soul of your original Kindle somehow reincarnates in your new one. The same friend and companion will be inside your new Kindle waiting to share many hours of happy reading with you.


Great thought, Cush!

Kimblee.... you don't have to apologize because you'll get a replacement soon!! You've already been a Kindle owner and shouldn't feel badly because you get a replacement for a defective model before someone who has never had a Kindle gets theirs. Hang out here with us while you're waiting and keep us posted! Who knows... I'm sure Amazon is pushing to get their shipments ASAP..... so maybe you won't have to wait too long! I'm continually impressed with Amazon CS!! Glad they're "doing right by you"!! At least you shouldn't have any problem with having your replacement before Christmas!!! Stay strong and revert to DTBs if necessary. I read a DTB last week-end - only because it isn't available on Kindle - and I hated every minute of dealing with a large, cumbersome DTB!! REALLY made me appreciate MaKK even more!!!!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

IT SHIPPED! It'll be here on Monday. Good news for all the people with shipping soons.....it'll be happening shortly, if it hasn't already!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> IT SHIPPED! It'll be here on Monday. Good news for all the people with shipping soons.....it'll be happening shortly, if it hasn't already!


Oh wow! Congratulations! Still...this will probably seem like a long weekend...

L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry you Kindle is sick... but great that you will get the replacement Monday.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Woo hoo again *


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> IT SHIPPED! It'll be here on Monday. Good news for all the people with shipping soons.....it'll be happening shortly, if it hasn't already!


That means that Amazon now has Kindles in stock. Looks like people with December ship dates will get theirs on schedule. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess when he said next week, he meant Monday.    Cool!  I am hoping this one works out for you and I hope everyone with a December date gets theirs ASAP.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is a virtual Teddy for you. Happy to hear the wait is not too long.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh wow! Congratulations! Still...this will probably seem like a long weekend...
> 
> L


Sigh. Don't remind me. I do have 2 DTBs I haven't read yet....but I really don't want to. Ahh.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Wooo Hooo, Kindles are shipping, Kindles are shipping!!!

I'm so happy for everyone, I just feel all tingly inside.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

or


The Kindles are coming!!! The Kindles are coming!!! The Kindles are coming!!! The Kindles are coming!!!


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh good. By the title I thought it was a CS horror story. I'm very glad to see Amazon is continuing to excel in CS. Only reason I got a refurb, 'cause I knew if there was a problem, itwouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Good news about your ship date Kimblee... won't be long now!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I am looking forward to your "IT'S HERE!!! OMG!! IT'S HERE!!!" story.    Monday is going to be full of those I think.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I am looking forward to your "IT'S HERE!!! OMG!! IT'S HERE!!!" story.  Monday is going to be full of those I think.


Sorry to disappoint Vampyre, but I don't plan on having quite as a spectacular "IT'S HERE!" story as I did last time. Maybe a small blurb...


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Did my comment prompt a change in the thread title? 'Cause now my comment looks silly


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Did my comment prompt a change in the thread title? 'Cause now my comment looks silly


Nope! It's always been that way. Don't sweat it!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ummmm .... may I ask a question? Just curious, but did you try a reset? I would expect the Amazon person would have taken you through that, but I didn't see it mentioned. That can often clear problems. Just a thought...


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> Nope! It's always been that way. Don't sweat it!


Oops, guess I just read it wrong the first time.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Ummmm .... may I ask a question? Just curious, but did you try a reset? I would expect the Amazon person would have taken you through that, but I didn't see it mentioned. That can often clear problems. Just a thought...


Of course I tried a reset. And turning it off. And removing the battery. The Amazon rep did ask me about resetting, and walked me through some internal reset, and nothing worked. I just left out those details because they were mostly boring technical stuff.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Ummmm .... may I ask a question? Just curious, but did you try a reset? I would expect the Amazon person would have taken you through that, but I didn't see it mentioned. That can often clear problems. Just a thought...


I also had an experience where reset didn't work. Though all I had to do was plug it in and charge it...so I guess it wasn't reset's fault.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> I also had an experience where reset didn't work. Though all I had to do was plug it in and charge it...so I guess it wasn't reset's fault.


I tried charging it as well.....no luck. Mine really is sick.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I lied.   Here's my 2nd arrival story.

So, I get home, and there it is, shivering on my front step. I had to sign for my last one....I didn't realize they would just leave it here. I opened it up, only to find a package slip for somebody who ordered some DVDs. Horrified to think my Kindle wouldn't be in there, I ripped open the rest of the packaging to find my new Kindle. (Must call Customer Service....again.)

Anyway, I take it to my computer, knowing it's going to need to be registered, and got my sick Kindle and all of its belongings. In a very somber ceremony, I deregistered it, packed up its charger, USB cable, info packet, and case. I said my last goodbyes to my Kindle, wished it a speedy recovery, and hope it gets turned into a refurb for some other person who wants a Kindle to enjoy. (Who knows? Maybe somebody on Kindleboards will get it!) I placed it in the box, closed the box, and slipped the elastic around the metal knob. Taking a deep breath, I put that Kindle to the side. RIP Kimblee's first Kindle...I hope your have a good life.

My mood shifting, I opened my new Kindle and got it all set up. I put all the cords in their rightful places, slipped the cover on (I forgot how stiff it was initially!),registered it on Amazon, and fired it up. As soon as it turned on, with that winking Amazon Kindle logo, I knew that Cush had been dead on. My Kindle never left. After (gently) hugging it, I went into Content Manager, happily redownloading all my stuff, and watching as the menu page went from "Nothing to Display" to filled with all my books, notations and bookmarks intact. (It is running a little sluggishly though...I assume it's due to indexing/being new. So help me God, if I have to EVER spend another weekend without my Kindle.....) I put in all my info, configured all my settings, and it was just like nothing had ever happened to my Kindle. I could feel it radiating happiness that all was good in its world, just as I was radiating with happiness due to having a fully functional Kindle. 

All was good with the world. The End.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

And another happy ending......................


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"God Bless us, Every one"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This one didn't get me bawling as hard as the story of Atunah and the German newspaper, but it was close! LOL

L


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This one didn't get me bawling as hard as the story of Atunah and the German newspaper, but it was close! LOL
> 
> L


I'm not sure anything could beat that....unless somebody met their long lost twin sister who was separated at birth and lived halfway across the world via Kindle!


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!!
May you two never be parted!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> I'm not sure anything could beat that....unless somebody met their long lost twin sister who was separated at birth and lived halfway across the world via Kindle!


*Now that would be something 

What a wonderful story the second time around...hehe...hopefully there won't be a third time *


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> coughcoughApplecoughcough


Tell me about it!

I hope your Kindle comes real soon. My husband laughed at me when (then nameless) Isabella broke and I hyperventilated. And I agree on the great customer service, she broke on Sunday and her reincarnation was in my hands on Tuesday. Alas, I couldn't bear to pick up my last unread dtb while I was waiting, though. That thing is still floating around the house somewhere.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> I hope your Kindle comes real soon. My husband laughed at me when (then nameless) Isabella broke and I hyperventilated. And I agree on the great customer service, she broke on Sunday and her reincarnation was in my hands on Tuesday. Alas, I couldn't bear to pick up my last unread dtb while I was waiting, though. That thing is still floating around the house somewhere.


LAST unread dtb?? Wow, I haave at least 20 unread dtb's floating around, including 5 from the library and 1 borrowed from a friend. I think I'll have to switch off Kindle-dtb-K-dt until I get those all read.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Kimblee on being reunited with your kindle!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

In all of my excitement this morning with the sudden influx of freebies, I kept clicking, clicking, clicking. Unfortunately, one of the items I clicked _looked_ like $0.00, but it was really $*8*.00.

An easy enough mistake to make, I suppose.

Still, I slapped my hand against my head and felt like an idiot.

As soon as I discovered my error, I e-mailed Amazon requesting a cancellation. They promptly responded in a matter of hours and cancelled the item without any fuss.

I love this company!

This is yet another reason why I went with Amazon over Sony. Even though my Sony PS2 never had any issues, many others did, and customer service was generally a nightmare from what I remember hearing. The Sony Reader and Playstation may operate under completely different branches - who knows - but I'm glad I don't have to chance it. Besides, Amazon's exclusive features - Whispernet, free samples, etc. - put me over the top for the Kindle anyway.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS, 

I am going to merge this in with the other Customer Service thread in an effort to keep things neat and tidy.

Glad to hear you had such a good experience.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> In all of my excitement this morning with the sudden influx of freebies, I kept clicking, clicking, clicking. Unfortunately, one of the items I clicked _looked_ like $0.00, but it was really $*8*.00.
> 
> An easy enough mistake to make, I suppose.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you had a pleasant experience and eveything was resolved in a timely manner CS.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Runs off to check his most recent batch of 'freebies"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> All was good with the world. The End.


Hooray, Kimblee! Glad to hear you're with your reincarnated Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> I lied.  Here's my 2nd arrival story.
> 
> .....
> 
> All was good with the world. The End.


Another great arrival story, Kimblee!

Much better ending this time around 

Marci


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Last night I emailed to Amazon Customer Service to complain about the formatting of one of the books I bought in Dec., but did not start reading until this week.  The formatting is terrible, every single page has run on words.  I just wanted to let them know that there was a problem.  This morning there was an email waiting for me. They had refunded my $9.99 and the book is still on my Kindle.  By the way, the book is Comfort Food by Kate Jacobs, author of The Friday Night Knitting Club. Comfort Food is now selling for $14.97 on Amazon.  Why the increase?


----------

